# Cannot find the right dependencies



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 7, 2010)

I make a try to write a Makefile for Openshot. This are the dependencies that I cannot find on ports:

```
python-glade2
python-pygoocanvas
libgoocanvas3
libgoocanvas-common
libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio
```

Also:
	
	



```
python-mlt2, melt, libmlt, libmlt-data and libmlt++3
```
 are part of *mlt*?


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 8, 2010)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> I make a try to write a Makefile for Openshot. This are the plugins that I cannot find on ports:
> 
> ```
> python-gtk2
> ...



There are some naming standards in ports: Python module ports start with "py-", Perl with "p5-", Ruby with "rb-", and so on.  So:
`% locate py-gtk2`
shows the x11-toolkits/py-gtk2.  Don't know about the others, but you can always plug the significant part of the name into locate(1) or whereis(1).


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 8, 2010)

I have not python-glade2 but I have 
	
	



```
/devel/libglade2
```
 and 
	
	



```
/devel/glade2
```
Witch one is the right?
This are the dependencies they gave me

```
x264
ffmpeg
python
python-xdg
python-gtk2
python-glade2
python-pygoocanvas
libgoocanvas3
libgoocanvas-common
python-mlt2
melt
MLT (libmlt, libmlt-data et libmlt++3)
frei0r-plugins
sox
librsvg2-common
libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio
```

This are that I set on makefile.


```
LIB_DEPENDS=            x264:${PORTSDIR}/multimedia/x264 \
			ffmpeg:${PORTSDIR}/multimedia/ffmpeg \
			python:${PORTSDIR}/lang/python \
			python-xdg:${PORTSDIR}/devel/py-xdg \
			goocanvas:${PORTSDIR}/graphics/goocanvas \
			python-pygoocanvas:${PORTSDIR}/graphics/py-goocanvas \
			librsvg2:${PORTSDIR}/graphics/librsvg2 \
			frei0r:${PORTSDIR}/graphics/frei0r \
			mlt:${PORTSDIR}/multimedia/mlt \
			python-gtk2:${PORTSDIR}/x11-toolkits/py-gtk2 \
			sox:${PORTSDIR}/audio/sox \
			pulseaudio:${PORTSDIR}/audio/pulseaudio \
```

Is anything wrong / missing?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 10, 2010)

Any help?


----------



## richardpl (Nov 10, 2010)

I think you will first need to create at least new port of py-glade2.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 10, 2010)

That doesn't sound good!  No. In fact sounds bad


----------

